# still seeing lots of deer



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Took a canoe trip this afternoon around a 2 miles as the road runs. We saw plenty of deers. One monster buck and another 5 decents bucks. We must have seen 150 does. There was herds of 30 or more. they are on both side of the river. We found 1 small dead buck and 2 dead does. Since we found out where the deers is hiding now we need to get our written permission. So those of you that say there is no deer around think again.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Uh, what stretch of river was that?


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

it is what they call the St. Joe in Williams Co


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Do any phishing while you were out?


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

no just a nice canoe trip to see what was out and around. To see where we need to get permission from.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

mlayers said:


> no just a nice canoe trip to see what was out and around. To see where we need to get permission from.



Did u stay in the water the whole time?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

we got out when there was a tree down or water was so low. We stopped a couple times to watch the deer from canoe. So 90% of the time we was on the water


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Count your blessings, along with those deer sightings, brother. Here in Allen county, we're lucky to see more than a couple of deer in a 10 mile radius.

As a matter of fact, I only seen 2 deer for the entire Deer Gun Season. 

I'm seriously considering hunting geese next year, instead of deer. I watched flock after flock from my treestand, all the while watching squirrels playing on the forest floor and not a deer within sight.

Bowhunter57


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Count your blessings, along with those deer sightings, brother. Here in Allen county, we're lucky to see more than a couple of deer in a 10 mile radius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll fix the goose problem!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

